# jills spayed



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

I recently have had my 2 wee girls spayed.
I was very concerned about the outcome as i have heard that many stories.
They had the operation on Wednesday 12th Aug. I was surprised at the cost £95.00 each but well worth it in my opinion.I was given 2 types of oral medication to give them twice a day.
I had them back at the vet on Saturday 15th Aug for a check up, as a result had to pay a further £12.00 for cream to treat an infection caused by the shaved part on one of the wee girls tummies.
Today 22nd Aug, we were back at the vet to get the stitches out, Thankfully everything is going well, the wee girls seem to be back to their usual playfull mischievous behaviour.
The only problem that has resulted in the recent weeks is that they wont use their toilets. I have one in every corner but they will insist in using the corner of the corner of the litter tray!
I have tried everything what next ?ut:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

when you see them going to poo put them into the litter tray. When a ferret is successful using the litter pan, use treats and praise as rewards. Never, never hit a ferret for bad behavior or rub their nose in feces, they do not understand.
i have to do this with one of mine atm as its like follow my leader with the poo round the cage else.lol


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

I can understand what you mean! I would never hit them I love them too much.
This is a new thing, They have been using their litter 'trays' up until recently I just cant understand why this has ocurred.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

maybe its a little uncomfortable for them to climb over the litter trays, are they the square trays? can they fit their whole bodies in it or is the front end hanging over? maybe its pressing on their wound.


----------

